# Bio Wheel



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello Doctor
I just noticed my bio-wheel had stopped spinning and it was dry, sometime in the last day I guess. My question is, on the Emperor 280 there is a mechanical filter too and it seems to have goo on it. I've re-angled the spray bar to get the wheel turning again and was wondering should I evacuate some fish so that I don't wake up to a death zone? Could there be possibly be enough bacteria in the mechanical filter and in the tank to get me through. I've also given the wheel a shot of Seachem Stability. Any help advice condolences is much appreciated, thanks. Dosan


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

i have bio wheel on all my tanks.. they seem to cycle pretty fast..i havent had any issues with it!! sometime with mine the wheel comes out of its track and will stop rotating...also before you turn it back on fill it up with water then turn it on...it should work....if not then i would take it back..could be manufacturing...what kind of substrate do you have in your tank? rocks sand muddy sand that can also make it stop working...if it gets to much sucked up in to the filter...If your tank is cycled then bactiera shouldnt be an issue..but you do want to get your filter working again..dont wait to long and make sure your checking your water parameters..ph nitrate nitrite amonnia when your filter isnt on..because your fish are still producing waste..i hope this helps and that you get your filter working soon

best regards


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks Logan. The wheel is fine, I just angled it too shallow and the load I guess slowed/stopped it. I have *JUST* cycled the tank( 38 G ) that's why I'm worried about enough bacteria. I have another tank ( 80 G ) that is 4 days into cycling that I'm using Stability and ceramic rings/bio-balls from the older tank on to jump start it's cycle. I have fish in there already and they look/act/feed fine so if I need to, I'll move some fish over from the wheel tank. I know this is not the right thing to do by not letting the tank cycle properly, but with enough Stability, and light water changes, I think the amm/trite/trate levels will be okay. I will take a sample of water from the wheel tank and get it tested before I start to move more fish. Your thoughts and actions and maybe possible experiences on what you would do are very welcome. Thanks kindly Dosan


----------

